# pollenating



## maineharvest (Feb 19, 2008)

Can I pollenate just one branch to get some seeds but have the rest of the plant produce female flowers?   Could I use pollen from a few different plants to pollenate different branches on the same plant?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 19, 2008)

yes, i mark mine with colored zipties loose at the main stem. then i label which ziptie is which on the container. and yes you can pollinate w more than one strian.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 19, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> yes, i mark mine with colored zipties loose at the main stem. then i label which ziptie is which on the container. and yes you can pollinate w more than one strian.


 
Wow Trill  I have been thinking about ordering seeds and  do the same so I WILL ALWAYS have Good Seeds on hand !!! 

Pollenate with different Males on One Female, I didn't know that one!! 

Thanks There Trill !!!:48:


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 19, 2008)

So Trill  how do u do that and not pollen the other branches? 
 Bag the plant and cut a hole and seal the branch so none of the pollen won't get to the other branches!
How long have to wait before taking the bagg off?


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 19, 2008)

I think you put the pollen in a paper bag and then put the bag over the branch you want to pollenate and shake it around.  Thats what ive read anyways but Im not sure how long you need to leave the bag on the branch or how to keep the rest of the plant from getting pollenated after removing the bag.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 19, 2008)

MMM I might try All of that when I get some Good Seeds ...

Sounds like some Funn !!!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 19, 2008)

np fh,

ive got a thread on how to pollinate...ill shoot it to you now
and no dont try that main harvest. thats a good way to contimaniate the rest of the plant.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 19, 2008)

glad you liked the link


----------



## johnnybuds (Feb 19, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> yes, i mark mine with colored zipties loose at the main stem. then i label which ziptie is which on the container. and yes you can pollinate w more than one strian.






I would like seeds this time around.I'm going to take one female and one male plant, put them in a seporate closet with bloom light.Does this sound good? how long till you harvest the seeds?


Thanks Trillions of atoms


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 19, 2008)

ok jb imma help you with this...

imma save yer colas so you can smoke them and still get you seeds....

PM


----------



## Mutt (Feb 19, 2008)

Don't forget to keep some nitrogen going through the entire flowering process. The needs of a plat producing viable seeds is different than producing just sens bud. I use FF brand and keep a portion of bloom and grow big throughout the flowering. I let the buds finish up as normal though.


----------



## johnnybuds (Feb 19, 2008)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Don't forget to keep some nitrogen going through the entire flowering process. The needs of a plat producing viable seeds is different than producing just sens bud. I use FF brand and keep a portion of bloom and grow big throughout the flowering. I let the buds finish up as normal though.




Mutt
How do you do nitrogen? Whats FF? I plan on using fox farms bloom fert.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 19, 2008)

FF is Fox Farms. 
I use a mix of Big bloom keep an eye on any "N" deficiencies then add a touch of grow big. You should have both Grow Big and Big bloom in your collection. Big Bloom of course the most used one, but having some Grow Big around is a must IME. Tiger Bloom I live without. I got a bottle but barely use it. I use the Big bloom even in veg. Gorw Big I use mainly in flower or moms. When I need some extra "N" and Mg among other stuff its rich in.


----------



## johnnybuds (Feb 19, 2008)

Mutt said:
			
		

> FF is Fox Farms.
> I use a mix of Big bloom keep an eye on any "N" deficiencies then add a touch of grow big. You should have both Grow Big and Big bloom in your collection. Big Bloom of course the most used one, but having some Grow Big around is a must IME. Tiger Bloom I live without. I got a bottle but barely use it. I use the Big bloom even in veg. Gorw Big I use mainly in flower or moms. When I need some extra "N" and Mg among other stuff its rich in.




This is Sweet Mutt:clap:  Thank you:48: Im going next week or the week after for my fert. Let me re-read this.


----------



## Hick (Feb 20, 2008)

..No paper bags are needed. Simply catch some selected pollen and brush iy onto the selected pistills, with the fan OFF, with a soft bristled artists paint brush or a makup brush. ! grain of viable pollen + 1 pistill = 1 seed.


----------



## johnnybuds (Feb 20, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..No paper bags are needed. Simply catch some selected pollen and brush iy onto the selected pistills, with the fan OFF, with a soft bristled artists paint brush or a makup brush. ! grain of viable pollen + 1 pistill = 1 seed.




I have seen it done like this on TV:48: Hick. When can you turn the fan back on?


----------



## Hick (Feb 20, 2008)

I give it a half hour or so, then _very_ lightly mist with plain water, to eliminate the chance of any stray particles being blown around, then turn the fan back on.


----------



## johnnybuds (Feb 20, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> I give it a half hour or so, then _very_ lightly mist with plain water, to eliminate the chance of any stray particles being blown around, then turn the fan back on.




Sweet hick :lama:


----------



## brookside302 (Feb 29, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..No paper bags are needed. Simply catch some selected pollen and brush iy onto the selected pistills, with the fan OFF, with a soft bristled artists paint brush or a makup brush. ! grain of viable pollen + 1 pistill = 1 seed.



if u put lets say three grains on the same pistil will it still only produce one seed or three


----------



## johnnybuds (Feb 29, 2008)

brookside302 said:
			
		

> if u put lets say three grains on the same pistil will it still only produce one seed or three




Good Quetion


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 29, 2008)

there is only 1  1/2cell pair within the calyx to recieve a male (pollen) 1/2cell pair to create a seed... it's all a race, boys... whoever gets there first gets the prize :hubba:


----------



## S']['()|\|3D (Feb 29, 2008)

At what point of flowering do u want to add pollen to ur female?????? Early stage of flowering like first 2 weeks?? or mid flowering?????????????????


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 1, 2008)

depends on how many seeds you wanna make, as soon as you get pistols u can pollinate.....but 3-4 weeks before chop is ideal. considering you need more nutes for proper seed development.



i have a diy thread on pollinating, i brush lower popcorn nuggs and mark them with colored zipties.

do some research, that willl help.


----------



## Hick (Mar 1, 2008)

IME..  It requires a "minimum" of 4 weeks  for seeds to mature to good viability.


----------



## johnnybuds (Mar 1, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> depends on how many seeds you wanna make, as soon as you get pistols u can pollinate.....but 3-4 weeks before chop is ideal. considering you need more nutes for proper seed development.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Toa good morning  Can you post a pic of the "pistol" so we know for sure.

Thanks JB


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Mar 1, 2008)

johnnybuds said:
			
		

> Toa good morning  Can you post a pic of the "pistol" so we know for sure.
> 
> Thanks JB


Hey Johnny,
  Here ya go...


----------



## johnnybuds (Mar 1, 2008)

I'ma Joker Midnight Toker said:
			
		

> Hey Johnny,
> Here ya go...




Thanks Bud  I just put my bloom lights in and have gone 12/12 


I didnt know you could pollinate that early.The pics are great.


JB


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 5, 2008)

i have had seeds form in under three weeks....


----------



## Hick (Nov 2, 2009)

.....


----------



## Droopy Dog (Nov 2, 2009)

brookside302 said:
			
		

> if u put lets say three grains on the same pistil will it still only produce one seed or three



1 seed/pistil.

But you have LOTS of pistils.:holysheep: 

I found a set of artist brushes (5), at Home Depot for under $5.:hubba:   Good thing, the craft shop is a 20 mile drive and more $$$.

DD


----------



## Droopy Dog (Nov 2, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> IME..  It requires a "minimum" of 4 weeks  for seeds to mature to good viability.


:yeahthat: 

At least!  Immature seeds aren't even good for bird food. 

DD


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 7, 2009)

What ever happened to Trillions Of Atoms?


----------

